# Carbon Marine tiller extension



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> I purchased a tiller extension from Joe at Carbon Marine shortly after taking delivery of my new Copperhead.  I love it.  It is good looking, light and does the job it was intended to do.  Why I am writing isto to testify to the strength of this thing.  I was pulling my boat out of the garage the other day and I stupidly left the tiller extension tilted up.  It hit one of the hurricane bars on the garage door and bent both the bar and the door.  Yes, the tiller cracked a little, but did not break!  It basically wrecked a garage door and only suffered a couple of cracks.  I have put a little tape on it and it is as good as new.  How can something so light be so strong.  Great product.  George


I did this the other day with my homemade PVC extension. Luckily even Sched 40 PVC has a little give and it got out okay. I don't think it could of held up like a tiller pillar if it was as stiff.

I eventually want to get one of the grab bars to mount on my Igloo in the J16


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

I did the same thing but mine did break.... :-/


----------

